# Japan Forum > Japan Practical >  Best gifts or souvenirs from Japan ?

## Maciamo

What are the gifts or souvenirs that you have purchased in Japan ? Which gifts were the most popular with your family and friends back home ? Which souvenirs have you kept the longest or do you cherish the most ?

Please share your opinion and experience.

Personally, I have been asked to bring back a white Japanese umbrella (sunshade) and kokeshi dolls.

----------

